# War photos - WARNING: some graphic images



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

After the interest in the Nazi Germany pics, thought id post some more pics up. Some are quite graphic so if they arent suitable for the forum please delete mods.

Found from various sources, captions on the pics arent mine so if not accurate dont shoot the messenger...

SS Einsatzgruppe (special action group) and Police units on Ghetto clearence operations, may have been in warsaw










US airforce B-26 Marauder, check out the nose gunner having a quick and what he must have believed unseen smoke haha










German infantry on the road to victory in the summer of 41 or 42










B-26 Marauder downed by AA fire










German infantry on the road to victory in the summer of 41 or 42










Pearl Harbour



















Japanese carrier Zuikaku sinking after being torpedoed! the sailors salute there ship before it goes over (hundreds died)










German gun Captured



















British Forces on D-Day




























Germans heading for Russia










German army 1945 germany having to use all men no matter how old



















British milkman










D-Day










The agony of defeat,civilians watch as the French military parades its national and battle flags through Toulon on the way to evacuating the country after the German victory.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Forced to swear loyalty










All mine now



















The evil and quite sinister shadow of a Doodlebug about to hit somwhere in london, just think of the current drone bombs and its easy to see where those ideas came from though obviously far more sophisticated and high tech, these weapons caused a lot of deaths and a hell of a lot of terror as the people below heard them fly over and then the engine stop and not knowing where they were to fall



















Dead GI from D-Day










One of the most famous pictures of a german soldier in ww2 this guy was never found though, even though they looked for him after the war










Total destruction of a once normal town or village










The moment of impact




























Russian soldier poses for a souvenir photo in Berlin, 1945.










German Battleship Schleswig Holstein opening fire on Westerplatte, Poland, to kick off the second world war.










German troops marching through Warsaw, 1939.










56 civilians dead, in the Bochnia massacre.




























Russians with captive german flags at the end of the war










Einsatzgruppen shooting


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Stalingrad










Russian slave labourer pointing out one of the camp officials










One of Robert Capas' photos and probably my favourite for the expression on this captured SS Officers face ... it shows the determination of our enemy ... captured but not beaten.










Pacific War



















Kids in britain










Some where in italy, a campaign which seemed to be forgotten about a lot, and most allied soldiers never felt they got the credit they deserved, on the other hand the germans fought a fantastic delaying campaign in this part of the world




























Russian soldier burnt by Germans



















Trying to save a fighter going over the edge of a aircraft carrier after a crashed landing










Dresden










Berlin










Caen










London










Rotterdam



















British paras captured at arnhem after the failed attack










US Rangers onboard a landingcraft during D-Day


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bismarck




























Crossing the rhine










Pearl Harbour



















Mayor of Barneville greets 9th Infantry Division 27th June 1944.










Warsaw.





































HMCS Leamington























































German prisoners awaiting transport to the USA.










easter egg for Hitler


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Two captured Germans carrying a Brit with no foot



















Piccadilly ablaze December 22, 1940 during the Manchester Blitz on the night of December 22 and 23 1940










Bomb damage after the Manchester Blitz at the Exchange Station










Firemen directing hoses on buildings in the centre of Manchester.










Germans in russia in both the boiling hot summer and awful winters



















Great dive bomber and the scourge of infantry, BUT only with air superiority, over england in the battle of britain they were shot to pieces and could only be used with massive fighter cover










Dead canadian inf and us rangers and destroyed equipment after the raid on dieppe










Eastern Front
































































Wedding rings from the murdered Jews killed by the Nazis.Near Buchenwald










Execution in the Eastern front


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

This is also rather interesting

*Normandy 1944. Then and Now (204 pics)*

http://acidcow.com/pics/3772-normandy_1944_then_and_now_204_pics.html


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

It seems like it all happened for nothing, millions died and nobody learnt anything except "have a N-bomb and people fear you"


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome pics though


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Always interested me. Excelent. Reps:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Amazing...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

incredible pics!

Thanks for posting


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Absolutely fascinating photographs, thank you..One thing I often hear said is that the Germans kept excellent photographic records of everything, seems like the Allies did as well..A moment in time captured.

Reps due..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Im going to show my 96 year old Nan 

Thanks


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

A great war leaves the country with three armies - an army of cripples, an army of mourners, and an army of thieves. ~German Proverb


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

fascinating...thanks for posting


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Amazing Pictures, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow great repped!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome pics, i think the colour ones make it all the more real


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow, those pictures are really amazing !!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Ashcrapper... thanks so much for the pics. I found this extremelly interesting!!

I have sat here for the last hour slowly scrolling through each of them. Mega reps on your way for each post.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

your war posts keep getting better!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

glad you liked em


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> glad you liked em


WOW!! just can't believe what they must have seen and done, And they are the the good people left.

What must they think when they see the kids of today:cursing:

What have they got to be so angry about!!


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Excellent post !


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

quality mate. reps


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Amazing photos.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Stunning and sombre pics, thanks mate for the effort to get those pics up, not alot of todays generation understand what ordinary people went through with their courageous sacrifice. We should never forget the heroes that died and those still alive. Massive reps.


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

great post mate interesting photos


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pira said:


> Stunning and sombre pics, thanks mate for the effort to get those pics up, *not alot of todays generation understand what ordinary people went through with their courageous sacrifice. We should never forget the heroes that died and those still alive*. Massive reps.


couldnt agree more mate, sadly a lot of the younger generation dont and will never understand.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

A huge thanks for sharing, was really interesting to see so many pics that i hadn't before.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Top pics ma man


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome awesome photos bud- some of them quite moving, maaaan what a thing to go though you can not imagine the fear most of these soldiers had to go through

got to admire the german army though- dam effective and organised but fighting on too many fronts and with the russians didnt do them any favours


----------



## Al Kerseltzer (May 5, 2008)

great pics mate but the sad thing is we havent learnt anything and we're still killing eachother.... probably always will be:innocent:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing...!!!


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah great pics , thanks for posting them on


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Absolutely fascinating photos! Feeding my HUGE interest in the world wars! I wish I could have been a photographer or something in them!

Reps due, I love the photo of someone caught at the top of a church by his parachute!

Some photos of Hitler standing there with his army, it's just mad! Like time stood still, all the madness the intensity of the wars on a piece of paper! Crazy.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing pics thanks for uploading them


----------

